
Show HN: Simple Push Bullet alternative - xoail
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-to-phone-via-sms/mlekffpoccoknpehkmbpleonlakchnib?hl=en
======
xoail
I built this as free extension since the cost is almost negligible. I built a
routing engine to find the cheapest provider to deliver an SMS. Currently only
offering in United States. If you have any questions, please let me know.

